
Ask HN: What is your opinion of KnockoutJS - jamesmp98
I was using it recently, but some react hipsters laughed at me and called it a legacy framework.
======
wq4uy56w4qy5
[https://vuejs.org/v2/guide/comparison.html#Knockout](https://vuejs.org/v2/guide/comparison.html#Knockout)

